# Us Indoor Champs 2007



## Jeff Shorter (Feb 23, 2006)

HERE IS THE THREAD FOR ALL THINGS RELATED TO THE US INDOOR CHAMPS
NOV 21 THRU NOV 25

I AM JEFF, I RUN THE PARTS TABLES IN THE BALLROOM HALLWAY. :wave:

ANY PARTS SUPPLIERS THAT MR BILL OR I HAVE NOT CONTACTED, PLEASE FEEL FREE TO PM ME OR EMAIL ME IF YOU WISH TO BE INCLUDED THIS YEAR.
I WILL COMPILE A LIST OF PRODUCT SUPPLIERS SOON.

THIS YEAR WE HAVE A NEW OVERALL SPONSOR ...TEAM ORION...
WELCOME TO ONE OF THE COUNTRIES PREMIER R/C EVENTS.
WE LOOK FORWARD TO WORKING WITH YOU. 

ALSO NEW THIS YEAR, EACH CLASS HAS THEIR OWN SPONSOR
1/12 STK-- A-MAIN RACING PRODUCTS
1/12 MASTERS--POWER PUSH BATTERIES
1/12 19 TURN--NIFTECH
1/12 MOD--TEAM SCREAM

TOURING STK--FULLTHROTTLE MOTORSPORTS
TOURING MASTERS--PROTOFORM BODIES
TOURING 19 TURN--TEAM TEKIN
TOURING MOD--CORALLY USA

PLEASE USE, TRY, RECOMMEND,THESE PRODUCTS
WITHOUT THEIR SUPPORT...WE WOULD NOT BE RACING

YOU CAN ALSO GET INFO FROM THE WEBSITE WWW.INDOORCHAMPS.COM

SEE ALL OF YOU AT TRACKSIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

Flyer and handbook are now posted on the website for those in need of it !!!


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I Cant Wait!!!! anyone elese going? :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff Shorter (Feb 23, 2006)

CDW35 said:


> I Cant Wait!!!! anyone elese going? :thumbsup:


Only half the Free World and Canada


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Jeff Shorter said:


> Only half the Free World and Canada


I know...... just trying to get the thread going here on hobbytalk.


----------



## Mike Pavlick (Jul 20, 2005)

ya, cant wait!!!! should be a great time
keep in mind fellas Jeff and myself only order the parts we know that we can get rid of,So if there is anything you would like to see more of parts wise down in the main hallways this year let us know!!!


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

81 more days..............


----------



## ML23 (Aug 22, 2006)

just got a room looking for a room mate any one interested let me know


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

79 more days..........


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

i just sent my sheet into bill


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

tcian said:


> i just sent my sheet into bill


I need to get it in myself here in the next couple of days.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

77 more days.........


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

mike could u please order me Futaba xray servo horn i cant find them hell give me 2 of them thanks


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sent my entry form out the other day. 75 more days......... the days are going by to slow. LOL


----------



## Jeff Shorter (Feb 23, 2006)

bump to top


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

68 days......... :woohoo:


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

60 more days.........


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

CD = Counting Days..........LOL


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

scootr117 said:


> CD = Counting Days..........LOL


or CD=count down..lol


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

scootr117 said:


> CD = Counting Days..........LOL


LOL 54 more days..........


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

wait a minute said:


> or CD=count down..lol


CD=clevelend distruction


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

you know him I take it??


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

nope..never been there before. this will be my first trip to the big show.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

wait a minute said:


> CD=clevelend distruction


LOL Cleveland is a blast :thumbsup: , what classes you running?


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

52 days til' cleveland! :woohoo:


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

12th scale masters class


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

i wanted to run 12th scale stock class but theres a rule that probids u to run both stock and masters..i wonder why?


----------



## Jeff Shorter (Feb 23, 2006)

wait a minute said:


> i wanted to run 12th scale stock class but theres a rule that probids u to run both stock and masters..i wonder why?


Stock and Masters are the same class, only with an age restriction to enter masters


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

wait a minute said:


> 12th scale masters class


cool, I will be in for 12th scale stock and stock TC. :thumbsup:


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

Entry list has been updated boys and girls at http://www.indoorchamps.com


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

51 more days........


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

LOtS of cool stuff happening for this years race mr.bill and I are hard at work on new stuff for you guys the racers stay tuned for some big big news

Somethings that I can tell you 
new updates for tech marked arms,magnets and a timing gauge for this year
professional carpet installation
new subfloor possibly

and some great stuff we can't let out of the bag just yet but we have a few great companies on board already we are out to some more places yet.If you are entered or are going to enter this will be completely unexpected mr.bill has truely out done himself this year!


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Great job, looking forward to attending again this year. Keep up the super work.


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

43 days till the world comes to cleveland


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

as posted on rctech by mrbill

Some great news for this years Indoor Champs , We will have a Freebie Bag o Stuff

Thanks to the help from Parma/Pse,Finish Line Racing, Team Associated and Radio Control Car Action Magazine 


You ask what is in the Freebie Bag o Stuff Well just some cool free stuff for coming to champs.We think you guys will enjoy just our way of saying thanks for coming out and racing with us!

And as always thanks to the sponsors for helping us put this stuff together!


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

40 days till the world comes to cleveland


----------



## RLKnapster (Oct 10, 2005)

MR.BILL said:


> 40 days till the world comes to cleveland


sweeeeeet


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

MR.BILL said:


> 40 days till the world comes to cleveland


Its almost here!!!!!


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

34 days till the world comes to cleveland 

We are adding a free drawing for door prizes to the freebie bag o stuff we have stuff from Team Orion, RC America, Durtrax, Associated, Novak and more


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

bill i sent u a pm did u get it


----------



## BenVanBoom (Dec 3, 2006)

Cant wait to race,

keep up the good work Mr.Bill


----------



## bill941 (Aug 11, 2006)

tcian said:


> bill i sent u a pm did u get it


mr bill stops over as do I from time to time but he most likely never looks at the pm if you need something shoot me a email at [email protected]


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

30 days till the world comes to cleveland


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

29 days till the world comes to cleveland


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

we do paypal for entries


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

Remember if you want to use paypal, you can pm me or bill941 also to help save time send us the following

full name
street address
city state and zip
phone #
class or classes
freq need two
transponder #
# of extra motors
T-shirt size

Then we will send you a note of how much to pay and where to send payment to we hope this helps you


----------



## Mike Pavlick (Jul 20, 2005)

time to get those entries in guys, lets make this the best indoor champs yet


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

Mr. Bill, ygpm


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

MR.BILL said:


> we do paypal for entries



Oh rats, I already sent my entry out in the mail. I'll have to remember this for next year! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

Greg Anthony said:


> Mr. Bill, ygpm



you have a pm now


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

21 days till the world comes to cleveland


----------



## fergie (Jan 10, 2004)

Mr. Bill, you got pm.


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

16 days till the world comes to cleveland


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

MR.BILL said:


> 16 days till the world comes to cleveland


Man! its almost here. "am I ready"? LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

You better be.....two weeks with no practice is upon you...But at least you'll be getting paid....

Swing into Fastraxx tonight and get your body.......I gotta work late and won't be able to get it..It's paid for. ....bring it to the house if you need it sprayed...


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

14 days till the world comes to cleveland


----------



## MR.BILL (Dec 11, 2003)

11 days till the world comes to cleveland


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!! (Mar 12, 2005)

Mr Bill: You have a pm. Thanks!


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

liverc.rccars.com

Man this is good racing. I have been watching all weekend.

Man, I should of went...


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

362 days till the world comes to cleveland


----------

